# just a sign



## justallan (Jul 2, 2015)

A friend just opened a restaurant in town, so I made her a sign.
I really don't like how the letters turned out, but she likes it so what do you do?









OOPS! Darned phone and me argue quite a bit about pics. Any help would be awesome.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2015)

justallan said:


> A friend just opened a restaurant in town, so I made her a sign.
> I really don't like how the letters turned out, but she likes it so what do you do?
> 
> View attachment 82335
> ...



Just turn your monitor upside down. 

I think the sign turned out nice but man, all those pen blanks in that piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2015)

If you took pictures with your phone you may need to edit them before posting and rotating them. Then they will post right side up. Or if that don't work just stand on your head and take pictures

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 3, 2015)

Signed turned out great Allan ! Definitely an eye catcher with all that figure in it !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 3, 2015)

This was the first thing I made with a pantograph other than practicing a little on some scraps. I just don't like how the letters got shallower. I'd meant to make the "R" slightly deeper, but the rest was mistakes on my part.
I will say this, picking out all the crap on that live edge requires time and patience. I should have just pressure washed it first, that would have made sence.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2015)

Bottom line is that it looks great! How will it be displayed? What type of restaurant? Chuck


----------



## justallan (Jul 3, 2015)

It's a lunch and dinner restaurant with sandwiches, burgers, steaks and pizzas. It's one of my girlfriends best friends, plus my girlfriend helps her out a few days a week when she's not working at the store.
I'm guessing she'll put it above the reach in cooler or above a doorway or maybe by the entryway, but I'm I'm going to act like I have a little smarts and just leave that up to her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice work on a sweet piece of wood Allan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks nice Alan.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice Allan

I made a few signs and quit. But, I did come to the conclusion that if I was going to continue making signs I would have to get more patient and a CNC machine and more space. 

So, I no longer make signs.


----------



## justallan (Jul 3, 2015)

I definitely want a cnc router, but no hay to cut this year=no haying bonus=no high priced toys for Allan.
Actually a cnc router big enough to do entryway doors is part of my retirement plan. That's a big friggin' pile of pen blanks!


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2015)

Good looking sign Allan! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

